# gonna sell a few I think



## AlleganyDigger (Mar 12, 2015)

Will be selling these (and more) this spring to invest in an old friend's killer collection.I like taking remembrance photos. [attachment=hgfggf.JPG]


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 12, 2015)

Is either one of those two medicine type bottles in front on the right in the pic happen to be a cure bottle ??


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Mar 12, 2015)

No sir, I don't have any Cure's for sale at the moment. But, you will first to know when I do. I'm constantly selling and buying bottles in an attempt to upgrade and fine tune what I keep (collect, invest). I bought all the bottles pictured this past winter (except one), with about 1/4 the money I got from selling one bottle (at auction) last November. The four small pontiled bottles are: 2 sarsaparilla's, a Hunt's Liniment, and a Russel Spalding Boston Mass. I particularly like the (Sing Sing NY) Hunt's:[attachment=Capturekgu.JPG] Happy hunting,Ron


----------



## utility man (Apr 1, 2015)

The little chestnut is nice!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2015)

They look interesting.    Are you selling?  REDM.


----------

